# Filterbau / Innenteich



## nico1985 (22. Feb. 2009)

Hallo, ich will in meinen Technik Häuschen (Gewechshaus 2,2m x 3m) ein Loch buddeln und in einen 1000 liter Fass einen ca 35 Patronenfilter bauen, daneben evnt. einen Siebfilter marke eigenbau! Dann noch ein Becken zum Koi überwintern so ca. 1,5m breit ca.2,8m lang und vielleicht 1,5 bis 2m tief (mal gucken wie tief ich komme) und dieses becken überlege ich die ganze zeit schon wie ich es baue!                                                                                                -Kommplet aus Beton giesen lasse? (mein onkel ist Maurer!) 
-aus VA 1.4301 (Ich bin Laserbediener und Atrbeit in einer Blech bude)
-aus 1000 liter wasserfässer die ich mit nemm 200mm rohr verbinde
-Mauern!
-habt ihr ideen???

Meine sind leider sehr kostspielig auser das mit den Fässern, aber dies finde ich nicht so gut! 

Habt ihr idee wenn ja dann schreib, freu mich über eure meinung und ideen!
gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau / Innenteich*

Ich habe dem Beitrag mal ein neues Thema gegönnt. Ist hier besser aufgehoben


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau / Innenteich*

Also so richtig kann ich dir nicht folgen 

Wie willst du in einem Gewächshaus von 2,2 x 3,0 Meter einen Filter von min. 1,2 x 1,2 Meter plus Vorfilter und ein Becken mit 1,5 x 2,8 Meter bauen. Das wird wohl nicht passen.


----------



## rainthanner (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau / Innenteich*

Hallo Nico, 

vielleicht aus PE-Platten fertig geschweißt. Markus Moche mit seiner Fa. Mamo-Koi http://www.mamo-koi.de/ macht dies ganz prima.  
Oder nur den Aushub mit Styrodur verkleiden und eine Folie einschweißen. 

Egal wie du das letztlich machst, wichtig auch hier: 
Nicht ohne Bodenablauf. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## nico1985 (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau / Innenteich*

Danke Uwe ich wusste nicht wie man ein neues thema erstellt!

Ja etwas verwirrent! bin nicht so der Erklärbär!! Vorne links soll das Fass hin das ist 1,2m lang und 1m breit.  Das becken würde dann halt oben von links 80cm breit  nach rechts 1,5m  breit schräg zu laufen! 

gruß nico


----------



## nico1985 (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau / Innenteich*

Das wär bestimmt ne ganz gute sache aber was würde man denn wohl dafür bezahlen? Ich bin leider kein Milionär! Naklar bodenablauf und skimmer sind schon mit in Planung! 

was ist den Styrodur ?  Vielleicht oben rum noch ein holzgestell basteln das der teich noch 30-40 cm aus den boden guckt und dann Folie rein tun!:


----------



## nico1985 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Filterbau / Innenteich*

Halli Hallo, mein Filterhaus ist fast fertig!!! Hier die bilder!

 

 

 
Sieht doch ganz schick aus oder? jetzt noch Vandex 3 mal gestrichen und fertig! oder gibts da noch was besseres????

gruß nico


----------



## nico1985 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Filter ist Fertig*



 

 

 

 So der Filter ist fertig hier ein paar schöne bilder davon


----------

